# Fell from tree



## k5alive (Oct 1, 2011)

Yesterday i was trimming palms at one of my annual apartment complex's, i was on a 16 foot section of a 32 foot ladder, the top rung failed right before i got my buck strap around the tree, i fell 16 feet and injured my ankle,its a PITA because i had to stop working, my groundsman was right next to me when it happened he ran fro the truck and took me to the hospital, I'm thankful that my saw wasnt running because i landed on it, the damn thing made off better than i did. I just want everyone to be careful expect the worst but hope for the best, stay safe

Anthony.


----------



## Johny Utah (Oct 1, 2011)

k5alive said:


> Yesterday i was trimming palms at one of my annual apartment complex's, i was on a 16 foot section of a 32 foot ladder, the top rung failed right before i got my buck strap around the tree, i fell 16 feet and injured my ankle,its a PITA because i had to stop working, my groundsman was right next to me when it happened he ran fro the truck and took me to the hospital, I'm thankful that my saw wasnt running because i landed on it, the damn thing made off better than i did. I just want everyone to be careful expect the worst but hope for the best, stay safe
> 
> Anthony.



Hope you get better, but between you and me step ladders and trees don't mix. Buy a pruning saw on a pole.:bang::bang:


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Oct 1, 2011)

ladders suck and they are very dangerous ,i use them to get into a tree to be prunned but the flip line goes around real quick ,before the ladder/tree transition . and dont waste your money on cheap ladders they are the worst flexi/ flimsy/, pos hatem jk


----------



## k5alive (Oct 1, 2011)

it was a 32 foot werner ladder the complex hates spikes


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Oct 1, 2011)

Johny Utah said:


> Hope you get better, but between you and me step ladders and trees don't mix. Buy a pruning saw on a pole.:bang::bang:


 
For palm trees? You must have a much longer pole saw than I do or have only seen baby palm trees.


----------



## k5alive (Oct 1, 2011)

pole saw wouldnt do it like they want it


----------



## Johny Utah (Oct 4, 2011)

CNBTreeTrimming said:


> For palm trees? You must have a much longer pole saw than I do or have only seen baby palm trees.



Ok for the big trees I recommend a zoom boom or a scissor lift. Never seen a palm tree other then on tv so I have to take your word as for the actual size.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## LivinHigh (Nov 3, 2011)

Was this ladder fiberglass or aluminum? I have a bunch of ladders and my 40' aluminum has a bent rung on the very top. I use it to get onto very high roofs. I only use the last rung when transitioning to my hook ladder but never put weight on it until i have a good hold on the hook. This has me thinking of the wrung was not damaged before hand how did it come off? Looks like I need to tell management to buy me a new expensive ladder. My neighbor's brother died falling off a ladder while trimming his trees last year. I hate ladders on trees. More sketchy than ladders against houses.


----------



## k5alive (Nov 3, 2011)

its not worth the risk, 40 feet is a good 1-2 second fall, bones will be broken, my ladder was aluminium, and the same thing the top rung was bent, when that happens it no longer attached to a side and if all goes wrong the ladder can split open like a zipper, my fall was from a little off the floor of the 2nd story and it didnt feel good, stay safe and juggle saws on the ground


----------



## k5alive (Nov 3, 2011)

Johny Utah said:


> Ok for the big trees I recommend a zoom boom or a scissor lift. Never seen a palm tree other then on tv so I have to take your word as for the actual size.:msp_thumbup:



washys' get an easy 60' and at 10'' around they are fun to ride the wind


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Nov 3, 2011)

JRepairsK70e said:


> ladders suck and they are very dangerous ,i use them to get into a tree to be prunned but the flip line goes around real quick ,before the ladder/tree transition . and dont waste your money on cheap ladders they are the worst flexi/ flimsy/, pos hatem jk



Staying off them is how you get to be a Fat,Bald, Old treeman, I used to have go up 40"ers never did get used to it. Much rather go up a Rope!!!


----------

